# attivita' commerciali nel forum

## Kernel78

//edit by lavish: Effettuato lo split

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Visto che hai bisogno di una soluzione per lavoro e in tempi brevi, ti propongo di dare un occhio al sito della nostra nuova societa': http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/

 

Ormai qualche anno fa quando ero in procinto di comprare il pc che uso adesso aprii una discussione sul forum che venne chiusa quando un altro utente mi propose di comprarlo dal suo negozio.

Forse per correttezza avresti potuto mandargli quella risposta come pm ...

----------

## lavish

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Ciao e grazie per la risposta... forse sono ancora un poco addormentato ma non ho trovato il numero di telefono. 

 

Scusaci ma siamo appena partiti e la mancanza del recapito telefonico sul sito e' in parte dovuta ad una (mia) dimenticanza   :Embarassed: 

Ti ho appena mandato un pm con i dettagli per contattarci telefonicamente, ciao!

@Kernel78: Non ricordo il thread, ma forse il contesto era diverso. Io ricordo<Ho in mente un thread di xlyz dove "sponsorizzava" il suo ristorante online, invece. Questa e' un'azienda basata su gentoo, quindi non vedo dove stia il problema a parlarne al di fuori dei pm  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

[quote="lavish"] *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: Non ricordo il thread, ma forse il contesto era diverso.

 

Peraltro sono anni che tolleriamo qualsivoglia contenuto in questo forum. Dentro e fuori dalle linee guida.

Non vedo perché le regole debbano essere invocate solo quando c'è di mezzo un moderatore!

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Peraltro sono anni che tolleriamo qualsivoglia contenuto in questo forum. Dentro e fuori dalle linee guida.
> 
> Non vedo perché le regole debbano essere invocate solo quando c'è di mezzo un moderatore!

 

A lavish ho scritto un mp ma la tua mi sembra una presa per i fondelli visto che sei stato tu a chiudermi quella discussione ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Peraltro sono anni che tolleriamo qualsivoglia contenuto in questo forum. Dentro e fuori dalle linee guida.
> 
> Non vedo perché le regole debbano essere invocate solo quando c'è di mezzo un moderatore! 
> 
> A lavish ho scritto un mp ma la tua mi sembra una presa per i fondelli visto che sei stato tu a chiudermi quella discussione ...

 

 :Question: 

Non ricordo... (di discussioni ne ho chiuse un po'...) a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   @Kernel78: Non ricordo il thread, ma forse il contesto era diverso. 
> 
> Peraltro sono anni che tolleriamo qualsivoglia contenuto in questo forum. Dentro e fuori dalle linee guida.
> 
> Non vedo perché le regole debbano essere invocate solo quando c'è di mezzo un moderatore!

 

Perchè un moderatore dovrebbe dare l'esempio ? Non si chiede a un moderatore di essere una macchina e di chiudere ogni singolo thread non consono: mica puo' leggersi tutto e qualcosa puo' pure sfuggire. Al contrario, evitare di aprire discussioni fuori luogo.. .beh è tutta un'altra storia.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Apr 01, 2008 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Al contrario, evitare di aprire discussioni fuori luogo.. .beh è tutta un'altra storia

 

Ma, come ha detto lavish, questa non é fuori luogo visto che gentoo c'entra. Eccome se c'entra.

Oltrretutto considerando che moderare il forum (volente o nolente) porta via tempo, e che quel tempo é sottratto al lavoro mi sembra che un "piccolo rimborso" ci spetti. Sbaglio?

----------

## codadilupo

Se la domanda è quanta c'azzecca un attività di lucro in un forum di supporto ad un progetto free software.. cosa ti devo rispondere ?

Che è fuori luogo, ovviamente, oltre che di pessimo gusto

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono sconcertato e deluso... questo forum sta prendendo una piega che non mi piace proprio

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Se la domanda è quanta c'azzecca un attività di lucro in un forum di supporto ad un progetto free software.. cosa ti devo rispondere ?
> 
> Che è fuori luogo, ovviamente, oltre che di pessimo gusto

 

 :Shocked: 

Scusa coda, sai benissimo che moltissimi utenti trattano tematiche inerenti la loro attivita' lavorativa: li dovremmo bannare per questo? Se per certi thread il forum oggettivamente non basta, come nel caso di Suonatore (aiutalo tu se vuoi   :Laughing:  ), mi spieghi qual e' il problema a dargli il supporto che cerca?

Davvero, ci state trattando come se non avessimo dato mai una mano a nessuno o come se ora il nostro attaccamento al forum fosse solo a fini utilitaristici. Grazie per la considerazione.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono sconcertato e deluso... questo forum sta prendendo una piega che non mi piace proprio

 

"O tempora o mores!"

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Scusa coda, sai benissimo che moltissimi utenti trattano tematiche inerenti la loro attivita' lavorativa: li dovremmo bannare per questo?

 

Chiedere aiuto sulla configurazione di un software, non implica vendere la risposta. Sai perfettamente la differenza tra chiedere informazioni su qualcosa che puo' avere o non avere a che fare con il proprio lavoro e il segnalare dove comprare una risposta. Ogni tentativo di mischiare le due cose è solo fumo

 *Quote:*   

> (aiutalo tu se vuoi   )

 

Vedi, una grossa differenza tra quello che ho scritto io e quello che hai risposto tu, è che il mio non è un attacco personale. Piuttosto una semplice richiesta: che chi si assume la responsabilità delle regole, non le violi in prima persona; capisco che dire questo in Italia suoni quantomeno buffo, ma il fatto in se' non rende meno bieco il non farlo. Lo scherno, invece.. beh, si commenta da se'.

 *Quote:*   

> Davvero, ci state trattando come se non avessimo dato mai una mano a nessuno o come se ora il nostro attaccamento al forum fosse solo a fini utilitaristici. Grazie per la considerazione.

 

No, stiamo solo dicendo che lo spam lo consideriamo spam sempre e comunque. Sai perfettamente che se fossi sommerso di clienti non li verresti a procacciare sul forum. Chiediamo di non farlo nemmeno quando scarseggiano. Vale per tutti, come per te.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono sconcertato e deluso... questo forum sta prendendo una piega che non mi piace proprio

 

Mi stupisci.

La "piega" (come la chiami tu) c'é sempre stata... c'é adesso ma c'era anche quando moderavi anche tu: gente che arriva, risponde a un po' di domande e, appena riesce via pm a predersi il cliente buono sparisce. E non si parla solo di utenti normali ma anche di moderatori e developer (ti devo per caso ricordare quella discussione infinita che abbiamo avuto un paio di anni fa quando hai ripreso a fare il moderatore????)

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Vedi, una grossa differenza tra quello che ho scritto io e quello che hai risposto tu, è che il mio non è un attacco personale. Piuttosto una semplice richiesta: che chi si assume la responsabilità delle regole, non le violi in prima persona; capisco che dire questo in Italia suoni quantomeno buffo, ma il fatto in se' non rende meno bieco il non farlo. Lo scherno, invece.. beh, si commenta da se'.

 

ma per favore....

----------

## Kernel78

@randomaze

la discussione a cui mi riferisco è questa

@codadilupo

free software != free beer

Stallman ha sempre venduto emacs e non ha mai trovato nulla di contrario all'etica free in questo ...

Non vorrei aver sollevato eccessivi polveroni ma mi ricordo di una discussione (se non erro era di cagnaluia) che fu chiusa perchè lui chiese consigli su come risolvere dei problemi per il suo lavoro e io avevo sollevato la questione dell'eticità del fatto, non tanto che lui guadagnasse sulle consulenze ma che rigirasse in pratica quelle consulenze su di noi che gliele risolvevamo gratis (la differenza con questo è lampante e non voglio paragonarli). La discussione che aprii io fu chiusa perchè discutevo con Tyan della configurazione di un pc che lui voleva vendermi.

Mi chiedo se non esistano regole chiare in merito o se non sia il caso di stilarle ...

Si può pubblicizzare la propria attività ? Fino a che punto ? Solo se sollecitati o anche in maniera attiva ? Possono farlo solo i moderatori o anche i comuni mortali ? È lecito chiedere soluzioni che mi portano un guadagno ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Una domanda sola : ma perche' non hai usato un PM invece che scatenare tutto questo putiferio ?

Nelle regole e' espressamente vietato usare il forum per fare pubblicita' (advertising) o spam (spam  :Very Happy: ); non vedo come il tuo caso possa essere diverso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Una domanda sola : ma perche' non hai usato un PM invece che scatenare tutto questo putiferio ?
> 
> Nelle regole e' espressamente vietato usare il forum per fare pubblicita' (advertising) o spam (spam ); non vedo come il tuo caso possa essere diverso.

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oltrretutto considerando che moderare il forum (volente o nolente) porta via tempo, e che quel tempo é sottratto al lavoro mi sembra che un "piccolo rimborso" ci spetti. Sbaglio?

 

chiaro no ?  :Confused: 

Sarà ma a me non piace troppo usare due pesi e due misure ...

Soprattutto perchè anche a me rispondere al forum porta via tempo e quindi anche io accamperei diritti di sfruttamento ... a meno che il tempo di randomaze valga più del mio ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ma per favore....

 

Si'. Ne riparliamo quando verro' io a ridere di te, ok ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   ma per favore.... 
> 
> Si'. Ne riparliamo quando verro' io a ridere di te, ok ?

 

Scusa ma adesso mi offendi.

Mi dici in che punto mi sono messo a ridere di te?

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> [Si'. Ne riparliamo quando verro' io a ridere di te, ok ?

 

Vedo che hai capito tutto... Non stavo ridendo di te o delle tue capacita', ma del fatto che sul forum sarebbe stato impossibile soddisfare una richiesta del genere, indipendentemente da chi avrebbe prestato assistenza!

Sono io che attacco sul piano personale o voi prevenuti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Sono sconcertato e deluso... questo forum sta prendendo una piega che non mi piace proprio 
> 
> Mi stupisci.
> 
> La "piega" (come la chiami tu) c'é sempre stata...

 

Nessun moderatore fino ad ora si era comportato come voi! Come dice codadilupo

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè un moderatore dovrebbe dare l'esempio  

 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sono io che attacco sul piano personale o voi prevenuti?

 

Io non sono prevenuto, sono curioso di capire perchè un moderatore può farsi pubblicità quando se è un normale utente a farlo viene tacciato di spam e la discussione viene chiusa ...

Se voi applicate due pesi e due misure allora non sono prevenuto, mi limito a evidenziare il vostro comportamento ...

----------

## crisandbea

Io non condannerei su due piedi l'accaduto, anche perchè mi sembra un tantino ingiusto nei confronti di persone che si sbattono cercando di moderare il forum, sicuramente sono state usati due pesi e due misure e ciò non è bello, però  credo non sia stato fatto con cattiveria, ma solo con instinto personale.....   consiglierei di aggiungere al forum italiano una sottosezione(Piazzetta o simile) dove ognuno può parlare di ciò che gli pare, oppure precisare meglio le linee guida del forum e poi rispettarle e farle rispettare.

Ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Io non condannerei su due piedi l'accaduto, anche perchè mi sembra un tantino ingiusto nei confronti di persone che si sbattono cercando di moderare il forum, sicuramente sono state usati due pesi e due misure e ciò non è bello, però  credo sia stato fatto con cattiveria, ma solo con instinto personale.....

 

Lapsus freudiano? ...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Le linee guida guida internazionali wrote:*   

> no SPAM in signatures

 

Almeno questo è ufficiale ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Lapsus freudiano? ...

 

No, refuso  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## SuonatoreJones

Accidenti ragazzi,

mi dispiace tremendamente di avere scatenato tutto questo putiferio  :Sad: 

vi giuro che non immaginavo che fosse vietato chiedere una cosa del genere  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   Io non condannerei su due piedi l'accaduto, anche perchè mi sembra un tantino ingiusto nei confronti di persone che si sbattono cercando di moderare il forum, sicuramente sono state usati due pesi e due misure e ciò non è bello, però  credo sia stato fatto con cattiveria, ma solo con instinto personale..... 
> 
> Lapsus freudiano? ...

 

si scusa  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Scusate, ma favorire la diffusione di gentoo e' spam? Davvero non so cosa dire... siamo gia' stati contattati per migrare 18 laptop aziendali da windows xp a una gentoo customizzata, significa 18 nuovi utenti in piu'.

Se volete farci la guerra, sapiate che state facendo la guerra dei poveri.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma favorire la diffusione di gentoo e' spam? Davvero non so cosa dire... siamo gia' stati contattati per migrare 18 laptop aziendali da windows xp a una gentoo customizzata, significa 18 nuovi utenti in piu'.
> 
> Se volete farci la guerra, sapiate che state facendo la guerra dei poveri.

 

è spam pubblicizzare delle repliche di rolex ? c'è gente che se le compra ...

e chi se ne frega, buon per voi che avete trovato 18 clienti ma la pubblicità indesiderata è spam a prescindere da cosa si pubblicizzi

Non la buttiamo sul personale, fidati che mi fa piacere che tu abbia un'attività che può aiutare la diffusione di linux e il tuo arricchimento, mi da estremo fastidio che un moderatore possa farlo quando a più di un utente è stato proibito.

[edit]se questo è un modo per evitare la concorrenza però devo ammettere che è geniale[/edit]

O è proibito per tutti o diciamo ufficialmente che il forum è un bazaar, con una commissione che decide se un certo articolo o servizio possa essere pubblicizzato sul forum.

----------

## djinnZ

04937561841

Sono sinceramente schifato, cari moderatori; ma poiché non ho il senso dell'umorismo ho riportato la cosa all'autorità competente.GF, e non sta per grande fratello

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma favorire la diffusione di gentoo e' spam? Davvero non so cosa dire... siamo gia' stati contattati per migrare 18 laptop aziendali da windows xp a una gentoo customizzata, significa 18 nuovi utenti in piu'.
> 
> Se volete farci la guerra, sapiate che state facendo la guerra dei poveri.

 

Direi che favorire la diffusione di gentoo non è spam, il discorso che alcuni fanno è diffusione_gentoo free != diffusione_gentoo non free  , dove per non free è inteso rintroito economico,   questo è quello che ho capito dai vari post....  per il resto la mia opinione è favorevole a fare ciò che fate voi, magari però per evitare queste discussioni fare una sottosezione apposita, ovviamente con la clausola che  si tratti sempre è comunque di gentoo (free e non).

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Pensate solamente se il 10 % degli utenti di questo forum si mettesse a rispondere alle domande che vengono poste qua sopra dicendo -> vieni da me ho la soluzione aziendale basata su gentoo che fa al caso tuo, oppure non stare a sbatterti per comprarti il nuovo computer, te lo vendo io gia' con installato gentoo... nessuno sbattimento a costi accessibili...

Secondo te questo rimarrebbe un forum di supporto ?

Da questo decidi poi te se e' lecito o meno il tuo post

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Pensate solamente se il 10 % degli utenti di questo forum si mettesse a rispondere alle domande che vengono poste qua sopra dicendo -> vieni da me ho la soluzione aziendale basata su gentoo che fa al caso tuo, oppure non stare a sbatterti per comprarti il nuovo computer, te lo vendo io gia' con installato gentoo... nessuno sbattimento a costi accessibili...
> 
> Secondo te questo rimarrebbe un forum di supporto ?
> 
> Da questo decidi poi te se e' lecito o meno il tuo post

 

Ovviamente questo è un privilegio riservato ai moderatori ... manco fossero parlamentari  :Laughing: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Su adesso non e' che i moderatori visto che han fatto una cavolata son da mettere al bando... hanno cmq fino ad ora svolto uno splendido lavoro dal mio punto di vista.

Sbagliare e' normale, spero che non se la prendano per questa "sommossa popolare"

----------

## djinnZ

Che indicibile squallore. Ma ne pagherete il fio, questa è certezza non promessa.

Forse sarebbe il caso di usare il bottone report user nei confronti di questi inqualificabili figuri.

Non sono cose da fare, sono onestamente schifato.

E me ne vado anche dai gechi, sbattendo la porta, che non sia detto che posso essere confuso con certa gente.

----------

## MajinJoko

Ma ammettere di aver sbagliato e chiuderla qui è così difficile?   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

NO!

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Che indicibile squallore. Ma ne pagherete il fio, questa è certezza non promessa.
> 
> Forse sarebbe il caso di usare il bottone report user nei confronti di questi inqualificabili figuri.
> 
> Non sono cose da fare, sono onestamente schifato.
> ...

 

A me a questo punto questa sembra vendetta e cattiveria gratuita.

Io di solito bazzico sul forum quando mi serve, i moderatori li ho sempre visti fare un lavoro eccellente, considerando il numero di utenti e la quantità di post giornalieri...hai qualosa da vendicarti contro di loro?

E spiega per favore cosa vuol dire: 04937561841, che l'hai messo in bianco nel forum precedente (questi trucchi banali che forse mettono in crisi bimbi di 5 anni).

Se hai senso dell'umorismo, ed erano battute, spiegalo, altrimenti a mio avviso hai TE un comportamento spammoso e squalloso.

Se te ne vai via, vattene, gridalo al mondo intero, ma poi non tornare più indietro per continuare a dire che stai andando via...

----------

## crisandbea

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Che indicibile squallore. Ma ne pagherete il fio, questa è certezza non promessa.
> 
> Forse sarebbe il caso di usare il bottone report user nei confronti di questi inqualificabili figuri.
> 
> Non sono cose da fare, sono onestamente schifato.
> ...

 

LastHope il numerino messo in bianco non credo ci sia bisogno di spiegarlo,  e non si riferisce a djinnZ, per ulteriori info cercare su google.

Comunque ciò non toglie che djinnZ abbia usato toni poco consoni, secondo il mio parere ovvio.

ciao

----------

## LastHope

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*    *djinnZ wrote:*   Che indicibile squallore. Ma ne pagherete il fio, questa è certezza non promessa.
> 
> Forse sarebbe il caso di usare il bottone report user nei confronti di questi inqualificabili figuri.
> 
> Non sono cose da fare, sono onestamente schifato.
> ...

 

Sapevo benissimo che è la partita iva di gentoo-consulting, ma il senso del metterlo bianco su un post? Ma che, ci prende tutti per idioti?

Io nel frattempo ho fatto un report su di lui, così 1-1 palla al centro.

----------

## Kernel78

I toni di djinnZ sono talmente esasperati da darmi quasi l'impressione di essere caricaturali.

O almeno, mi viene da augurarmi che siano caricaturali per sfottere la nostra indignazione altrimenti sarebbero decisamente troppo duri ...

----------

## LastHope

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> I toni di djinnZ sono talmente esasperati da darmi quasi l'impressione di essere caricaturali.
> 
> O almeno, mi viene da augurarmi che siano caricaturali per sfottere la nostra indignazione altrimenti sarebbero decisamente troppo duri ...

 

Guarda l'altro topic, e dimmi se sono caricaturali secondo te:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5020511.html#5020511

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho il senso dell'umorismo. E non vedo perché dovrei assolvere i moderatori per quello che hanno fatto, per me è gravissimo comportarsi così.

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho il senso dell'umorismo. E non vedo perché dovrei assolvere i moderatori per quello che hanno fatto, per me è gravissimo comportarsi così.

 

Male, il senso dell'umorismo serve sempre!

E non dico di assolvere i moderatori, dico solo di mantenere un tono adeguato (ecco, adesso questo messaggio è giustamente più adatto per criticare, altro che quelli precedenti), perchè altrimenti abbassi solo il livello della conversazione.

----------

## crisandbea

comunque vi ricordo che dovete fare i bravi   oggi è sempre 1/04/08 .

----------

## djinnZ

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> abbassi solo il livello della conversazione.

 sin dall'inizio siamo molto in basso, sul genere pozzo petrolifero/fossa oceanica.

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   abbassi solo il livello della conversazione. sin dall'inizio siamo molto in basso, sul genere pozzo petrolifero/fossa oceanica.

 

Non esiste fine a quanto si può andare in basso, e a me non sembra di aver visto nessun'altro mandare a vaff*** un altra persona. Un conto sono le idee, un altro i modi.

----------

## !ico

04937561841 ... errore voluto o semplice distrazione? 

ola   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho il senso dell'umorismo. E non vedo perché dovrei assolvere i moderatori per quello che hanno fatto, per me è gravissimo comportarsi così.

 

Senza scendere negli eccessi di djinnZ comunque il fatto, ad un utente come me, pare tuttavia increscioso... bastava dire "oops scusate ho sbagliato", autocensurare il messaggio e mandare un pm... sarebbe finita lì.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Questa risposta invece è proprio la peggiore cosa che si poteva dire nel momento peggiore:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oltretutto considerando che moderare il forum (volente o nolente) porta via tempo, e che quel tempo é sottratto al lavoro mi sembra che un "piccolo rimborso" ci spetti. Sbaglio?

 wtf???   :Mad: 

Tendo a quotare Fedeliallalinea, non mi pare che, all'epoca in cui facevo il moderatore, un comportamento del genere fosse permesso ad un qualsiasi utente, tantomeno ad un moderatore a cui è sempre stata richiesta una condotta migliore di quella dei comuni utenti. Ad esempio io me ne sono andato nel momento in cui non sono stato più in grado garantire una condotta simile...   :Smile: 

Non penso sia un incidente internazionale, ma rispondere con umili scuse è sempre meglio che con gistificazioni arroganti e palesemente insostenibili. Mica vi sarete berlusconizzati anche voi??   :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

Non mi sembra un argomento che riguarda esclusivamente la nostra amata distribuzione, quindi consiglio ai vostri amati moderatori di spostare il thread nell'apposita sezione, cioe' nel forum di discussione.

 :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Se non si fosse ormai capito, era tutta una balla.

L'idea era quella di scherzare e, alla fine, farci una risata tutti insieme. Va da se che per fare uno scherzo qualcuno ci deve cascare e che qualche insulto (verso di noi) era ovviamente nel conto e non ce la siamo presa per averlo ricevuto.

Evidentemente lo scherzo non e' andato giu' a qualcuno e ci troviamo costretti a scrivere questo messaggio per placare gli animi.

Il giudizio se poi come scherzo sia stato bello/aprezzabile/brutto/pessimo/di cattivo gusto o altro lo lasciamo (ovviamente) a voi: noi abbiamo speso un certo tempo nell'organizzarlo sperando di creare una situazione divertente (il piano prevedeva altro in serata).

Di certo ci dispiace che sia finita cosi', ma spero sia chiaro che non pensavamo di fare nulla di male o di ledere la dignità di chichessia.

Questo a nome di tutti noi moderatori.

----------

## !ico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente lo scherzo non e' andato giu' a qualcuno e ci troviamo costretti a scrivere questo messaggio per placare gli animi.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

non penso che qualcuno se la sia presa dopo aver scoperto che era uno scherzo.. o almeno lo spero!

Che mondo sarebbe senza scherzi?   :Confused: 

Anzi, personalmente lo aspettavo e devo dire che avete fatto le cose in grande.. peccato per qualche dettaglio che vi ha tradito..   :Razz: 

A me comunque e' piaciuto   :Laughing: 

ola  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Evidentemente lo scherzo non e' andato giu' a qualcuno e ci troviamo costretti a scrivere questo messaggio per placare gli animi.

  :Shocked: non è giusto! :Evil or Very Mad: 

Lo scherzo era molto bello in se stesso ma pessimamente realizzato; prendere un numero di telefono come partita iva salta all'occhio, potevate usare quella di M$ Italia o quella del comune di Acerra (comune del napoletano noto anche come paese di Pulcinella) o inventarne una corretta e le mie rimostranze erano indirizzate a questo (se poi avete equivocato, peggio per voi).

Se non si è capito chiarisco che il vaff**** era per quello. Eppure vi ho indicato la partita iva, ho minacciato di denunciarli alla guardia di finanza (non è che vi sarete spaventati per questo, cari moderatori?  :Twisted Evil:  ), gli indizi ve li ho dati.

E fermare il flame che stava esplodendo è fare i guastafeste peggio di crisandbea che ha ricordato la data e ico che ha sottolineato l'incongruenza.

Continuo a protestare la mia rabbia ed il mio sconforto...  :Laughing:  ed a minacciare l'abbandono... vi sarebbe piaciuto, eh?!  :Twisted Evil: 

Congratulazioni di cuore all'ideatore e pernacchie all'esecutore. Io sto ancora ridendo.

@lavish: Non era più elegante postare un messagio nel thread di recente aperto sui pesci d'aprile in discussioni?! (e farmi figurare bannato per un poco?)

----------

## Onip

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se non si fosse ormai capito, era tutta una balla.

 

Io subito subito l'ho pensato, è il primo d'aprile... ma poi me la sono bevuta lo stesso !!

Bravi

----------

## Kernel78

Ci sono cascato con tutte le scarpe e tutta l'indignazione ...

Spero di fare in tempo a richiamare i sicari sperando di aver diritto ad un rimborso, altrimenti è stato un piacere essere vostra "vittima" (piacere che spero di ricambiare)  :Laughing: 

----------

## LastHope

Ci son cascato come un pollo...si vede che non me ne intendo di partite IVA  :Very Happy: 

Chiedo scusa a tutti   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...prendere un numero di telefono come partita iva

 

Cito a caso grazie a google: 03636370284 , 02365640404 

Peraltro le aziende milanesi con partita iva che inizia con 049 dovrebbero essere un bel po' :-p

e io che pensavo lo avessi capito per non-so-bene-quale-codice-di-controllo

 *Quote:*   

> E fermare il flame che stava esplodendo è fare i guastafeste peggio di crisandbea che ha ricordato la data e ico che ha sottolineato l'incongruenza.

 

Quello é stato il problema.

Fino a che le "divergenze" sono verso di noi non c'erano, ovviamente problemi... ma il sentore che potessero nasce problemi tra di voi (che a quel punto non  é detto che siano sanabili con "é stato uno scherzo") ci ha convinti che forse era meglio fermarci.

Adesso speriamo che almeno il fatto di essere arrivati a pagina 3 faccia cascare nell'inganno   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> come un pollo

 beh, io ci speravo che qualcuno riportasse il thread  :Twisted Evil: 

@onip: 049 ... questo prefisso non mi è nuovo

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cito a caso grazie a google: 03636370284 , 02365640404 
> 
> Peraltro le aziende milanesi con partita iva che inizia con 049 dovrebbero essere un bel po' :-p
> 
> e io che pensavo lo avessi capito per non-so-bene-quale-codice-di-controllo

 La partita iva ed il codice fiscale delle persone giuridiche sono composte da un numero progressivo (assegnato entro certi intervalli dall'ufficio iva territorialmente competente in passato, oggi con l'avvento dell'IT il progressivo dovrebbe essere diventato unico) e da un finale assegnato che contiene il codice di controllo (l'ultima cifra).

Se ne hai viste a sufficienza lo indovini subito se sono sballate, a parte il fatto che ci sono in giro diversi programmini in grado di fare il controllo (veramente ne avevo escogitato uno che era in grado di dare anche il sospetto che fosse falsa, qualche anno fa, peccato che le innovazioni non sempre portano maggiore sicurezza).

----------

## !ico

Da quel che so so il controllo e' molto semplice (due somme), e sinceramente fino al post/hint di djinnZ c'ero cascato in pieno..    :Razz: 

scusate se ho rovinato lo scherzo, ma credevo che dopo il post di crisandbea fosse finito tutto.   :Embarassed: 

ola  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *!ico wrote:*   

> Da quel che so so il controllo e' molto semplice (due somme), e sinceramente fino al post/hint di djinnZ c'ero cascato in pieno..   
> 
> scusate se ho rovinato lo scherzo, ma credevo che dopo il post di crisandbea fosse finito tutto.  
> 
> ola 

 

che c'entro io   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:      comunque per la partita iva basta andare sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate ed inserire il numero per sapere se è valida o meno.    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Zitto FF!  :Laughing:  (spieghi tu la sigla)

@ico: In realtà posso verificare se la partiva iva/codice fiscale esiste ed è operante se è per questo, quindi non potevano fregarmi comunque, ma era troppo evidente.

Non ci sono solo le due somme, in teoria con il vecchio sistema dal numero potevi capire in quale ufficio iva ed in quale periodo era stata fatta l'iscrizione.

Visto che avevi capito potevi evitare di sgamare lo scherzo ed accodarti al coro per denunciare i moderatori...

----------

## codadilupo

dico solo una cosa: postare un pesce d'aprile il 31 marzo è una vigliaccata che andrà lavata con molto molto alcol  :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dico solo una cosa: postare un pesce d'aprile il 31 marzo è una vigliaccata che andrà lavata con molto molto alcol 
> 
> Coda

 

....devi sapere che Venezia si trova ad est rispetto a Milano (un po' come il Giappone) e li usano un diverso fuso orario (credo coincida con quello di Melburne) e poi c'era l'ora legale... insomma abbiamo dovuto mediare... eppoi mia moglie che mi voleva a letto a un orario decente...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

scusate eh ma andate tutti allegramente a ca*are  :Laughing:  Giuro che dopo i primi 10 post ero incredulo   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io me la sono presa perche' randomaze non mi ha chiesto di entrare nel Gentoo-Consulting!  :Razz: 

Peccato che non siamo arrivati fino al ban  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Peccato che non siamo arrivati fino al ban 

 Già, però voglio notare, con la mia solita cattiveria, che nessuno era disposto ad agire contro i moderatori anzi li si difendeva, anche se erano in torto marcio  :Twisted Evil:  e poi ci si lamenta dei partiti...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canduc17

Mi piace far parte di una manica di scoppiati... :Smile: 

Bravi!

----------

## Ic3M4n

uffi non è giusto. proprio il martedì dovete fare cose del genere che sono al lavoro tutto il giorno. Io ho letto il messaggio di Lavish ieri, però ieri era il 31, arrivo a casa, leggo il forum ed ormai è già tutto finito, uffi.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> scusate eh ma andate tutti allegramente a ca*are  Giuro che dopo i primi 10 post ero incredulo  

 

Hai visto caro ex-socio randomaze? Un utente vuole essere bannato...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   scusate eh ma andate tutti allegramente a ca*are  Giuro che dopo i primi 10 post ero incredulo   
> 
> Hai visto caro ex-socio randomaze? Un utente vuole essere bannato...

 

Per me puoi metterlo nel "dicono di noi" di gentoo consulting  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Peccato che non siamo arrivati fino al ban  Già, però voglio notare, con la mia solita cattiveria, che nessuno era disposto ad agire contro i moderatori anzi li si difendeva, anche se erano in torto marcio  e poi ci si lamenta dei partiti... 

 

Vero... in effetti quello che mi ha un po' mi ha stupito é che nessuno abbia fatto un report nei nostri confronti, o il fatto che sembrassimo talmente credibili che, per convincersi che fosse effettivamente una presa per i fondelli occorresse attaccarsi alla Partita Iva... 

E peccato che ieri non avevo tanto tempo per poter rispondere un po' più verbosamente a coda sul "chi controlla i controllori"...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Vero... in effetti quello che mi ha un po' mi ha stupito é che nessuno abbia fatto un report nei nostri confronti, o il fatto che sembrassimo talmente credibili che, per convincersi che fosse effettivamente una presa per i fondelli occorresse attaccarsi alla Partita Iva... 

 

Beh, una lettura all'acqua di rose sembra dire che:

- la comunità italofona ha un forte senso etico e non fa sconti

- la comunità italofona è portata a risolvere eventuali problemi direttamente dall'interno

- la comunità italofona potrebbe non aver bisogno del pulsante report per tagliare qualche testa... 

... quindi okkio   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> E peccato che ieri non avevo tanto tempo per poter rispondere un po' più verbosamente a coda sul "chi controlla i controllori"... 

 

... e ti saresti preso il vaffa di djinZ   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> che nessuno abbia fatto un report nei nostri confronti

 io ci ho provato. Devo dire che la cosa continua a confermare la bassa opinione che ho nella nostra come specie intelligente. *randomaze wrote:*   

> peccato che ieri non avevo tanto tempo

 già. Ed io che speravo in un gigantesco flame...  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> occorresse attaccarsi alla Partita Iva

 Leggo il messaggio e vedo un utente niubbo che fa una domanda a notte fonda e gli viene risposto immediatamente da lavish con una proposta commerciale. Mah... Vi sarebbe convenuto chiedere un favore a qualche vecchio utente secondo me ed andare su un problema specifico oppure iniziare la discussione qualche giorno prima e poi incidentalmente buttare la proposta commerciale. Era troppo sgamato il 31 marzo/1 aprile così.

Entro nella pagina, partita iva (che tra l'altro si cerca di evitare di mettere in bella mostra sul sito, per seri motivi legali e fiscali, si mette il numero di iscrizione al registro imprese) che pare un numero telefonico e già inizio a mangiare la foglia, la seconda pagina era eccessiva come tono, quasi parodistica e troppo in stile ex-consulente mega-aziendale a caccia di polli per potermi convincere, soprattutto in relazione alla banalità delle configurazioni proposte, con quella dei contatti mi vedo i soliti noti moderatori ex ninja ... mi faccio una risata e mi è venuto istintivo scrivere il vaff**** ed quel punto mi sono chiesto: che faccio? Li sgamo o vedo di intorbidare un poco le acque?!

----------

